# What do I need?



## KJEgloff (Apr 2, 2013)

I have a coop with a nesting box and a sand box with water to keep cool in. We will be building a run. What else do I need?


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Wow, talk about a wide open question.

And what one needs for one geographic area may not be appropriate for another.

Make sure the run has at least a net top to keep flying predators out.


----------



## KJEgloff (Apr 2, 2013)

What do your chickens have?

I read about sand, litter boxes, different thing people are adding to food and sand, is that needed?


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

You have the basics in place that will support them completely. Wait until you have your construction done and them settled. As time goes by you're liable to see some tweaks or additions to the basics that will make things simpler or more fun for the birds.

There were two things I invested in that made "my" life better, a corn shovel and muck bucket. My coop was huge and was a foot off the ground, meaning I couldn't take a wheelbarrow in to clean. The corn shovel was ideal for it's flat profile and width for making quick work of the 11 pens in my coop. But that might be over the top for your needs.

A one gallon pressure sprayer for after you've cleaned and want to spray the entire coop, walls and ceilings to kill off any mites. 

The rest is really something that you have to look at to see what works for you.


----------

